# Painting wood bed frame that has been stained



## JamesTee (Feb 1, 2011)

We'd like to paint a wooden bed frame. The wood was originally stained, although most of the shine (polyurethane?) appears to have come off. 

Any advice on how to best paint the bed frame? Here's what i was planning, but want to check-in with the painting experts here:


Light sanding -- Hoping i don't have to strip the wood or sand it heavily to the bare wood.



Oil based primer -- Which primer works best on top of stain? Something from Zasser like 1-2-3, CoverStain or BIN? Or perhaps the Ben Moore 024? Kilz?
 


Oil or latex paint? I'd prefer to use latex, but can do oil too if that works best. I'm thinking a spray paint may give it a better looking finish without brush marks.... Thoughts?
 

The platform bed frame is going to be for my 2-year old son's bedroom, so i want to make sure I'm not planning anything unsafe either. While we won't encourage biting the furniture, boys will be boys.....


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ok so it sounds like you have a handle on it. first wash ,lightly sand fine paper .sand every inch of it you not going to have to go to bare wood .what your are doing is deglossing and giving the primer something to grip on to .their are water base bonding primers , but for me i would go with zinsser oil base cover stain. then very lightly sand primer i mean very light .do not remove primer .dust it off then 2 coat sherwin williams pro classic waterborne alkyd. flollow all dry times .thats my story and im sticking to it .


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Sand it as you mentioned and then apply a bonding primer. I would use Sherwin Williams adhesion primer. Then I would apply 2 coats of an enamel such as Sherwin Williams Pro Classic alkyd enamel.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Krylon Fusion. Sand and paint - no priming necessary. If desired, a layer of clear Fusion on top for protection and a more satin (or gloss, depending on how much you choose to apply) look. 

If you're willing to go all out and prime and apply an enamel paint as mentioned in the previous posts, you have nothing to lose by picking up a can of Fusion and trying that first. Worst case scenario, it won't work, but it has worked flawlessly for every wood (along with plastic and metal) application I have used it for - bare wood, previously painted wood, stained wood. Go to the Krylon website and you'll see that there are a lot of available colors. And as you said, no brush strokes.

The only caveat would be whether or not it's the safest option for use around a child. I'm not going to guess whether it's any more or less appropriate. All I know is that ingesting _any_ type of paint is not good....


----------

